# Renewal Quote on my 2011 R35



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Just got my renewal quote thought on my 2011 GT-R and it is a grand more expensive :runaway: than last year on my 2010 car, anyone else has any renewals through yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2011)

I did yesterday, It was £4 cheaper then last year, I've since gone elsewhere and saved £500.

Steve


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I did yesterday, It was £4 cheaper then last year, I've since gone elsewhere and saved £500.
> 
> Steve


What year car was this on Steve?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Manning UK - unlimited trackdays included :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a skyline :shy:

It was on my MR2, which has had an engine conversion to a 3.0 V6, usual exhausts, coilovers and interior declared. 

Steve


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Just got my renewal quote thought on my 2011 GT-R and it is a grand more expensive :runaway: than last year on my 2010 car, anyone else has any renewals through yet?


If its with us then PM me your contact details and I will call you and see if I can do anything on the rate.

If its not with us, PM me your details anyway and I will call you and take some details.

I may be able to offer a good quotation.:thumbsup:

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If its with us then PM me your contact details and I will call you and see if I can do anything on the rate.
> 
> If its not with us, PM me your details anyway and I will call you and take some details.
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Manning UK - unlimited trackdays included :thumbsup:


Cheers Chris


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Not a skyline :shy:
> 
> It was on my MR2, which has had an engine conversion to a 3.0 V6, usual exhausts, coilovers and interior declared.
> 
> Steve


Not really relevant to me then Steve, but thanks for the input


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Cheers Chris


Ext 209 speak to Lee if you havn`t already rung them


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Ext 209 speak to Lee if you havn`t already rung them


Waiting on a call back as we speak.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally got a pretty decent quote from John @ CCI, ended up shaving off £625 and got 5 track days included with Aviva


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Arcam said:


> Finally got a pretty decent quote from John @ CCI, ended up shaving off £625 and got 5 track days included with Aviva


Arcam, my renewal came through from Admiral for my 2011, it was about £740 but I lowered the mileage to 5k per year and said I was going to shop around, it soon came down to just less than 700. How does that sound compared to your new quote?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Naranja said:


> Arcam, my renewal came through from Admiral for my 2011, it was about £740 but I lowered the mileage to 5k per year and said I was going to shop around, it soon came down to just less than 700. How does that sound compared to your new quote?


That sounds dirt cheap compared to my last year's price Naranja never mind my renewal price!

At least I now get unlimited mileage, 5 track days and 30 days of European cover included.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

I have to say, after reading this thread I decided to give Manning UK a try & they were nearly £800 cheaper than my current insurers renewal quote. Many want you to be over 30yrs, I just hit 29yrs so here's hoping I get a really nice surprise come next years renewal time.


----------

